# How long can eggs sit out for?



## hunnybumm

We went to the store yesterday and I was so tired and hungry when we got home that I accidently left a carton of eggs out. So, they have been sitting out for about 28 hours or so. Are the eggs still good? Should I boil the whole carton and just eat hard boiled eggs? Do I just throw them out?

I hate to be wasteful. We can easily afford the $0.88 the carton costs and we get WIC and I get my next set of coupons tomorrow, so it isn't that big of a deal. But I don't feel like going to the store again tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## mnnice

They're fine. Eggs can keep a couple of weeks unrefridgerated. They don't keep as long though. Just eat them as in the next few days.


----------



## Melda

i dont know ... I read online that they should not be left out for more than 5 or 6 hours. We have chickens and i try to round our eggs up and get them in ASAP because i dont want yucky eggs ... i would throw them out if i was you ...


----------



## ramlita

In some places, stores sell eggs off of regular shelves- not refrigerated.

And I've used eggs that were a couple of _months_ past their Use-By date, and they've been fine.
Kinda weird, really.


----------



## ComaWhite

Quote:

In some places, stores sell eggs off of regular shelves- not refrigerated.








Actually, I think that canada and the usa are the only places that actually _do_ refridgerate eggs.
The eggs are fine, eat 'em!


----------



## VBMama

Eggs last a looong time, I think you're fine eating them. We have chickens and we've yet to have a bad egg, and some have gone unrefrigerated for several days.


----------



## bleurae

I never place eggs in the fridge myself. Cooking with room temp eggs is recommended for better results and I hate waiting for the thaw. Eggs do not need to be cooled.


----------



## DAugen

Our free-range egg producer just told us yesterday eggs are good for about one month without refrigeration. But I know that after a month the refrigerated eggs can turn too. They sell them refrigerated because customers cannot understand they do not need refrigeration. My two cents.


----------



## kewb

Crack one open and put in a shallow bowl. If the yolk is flat it is bad. If the yolk is a nicely rounded bump the egg is still good.


----------



## crunchymamatobe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea*







Actually, I think that canada and the usa are the only places that actually _do_ refridgerate eggs.
The eggs are fine, eat 'em! 

Yeah, that's exactly what I was going to say. In the UK and France, the eggs at the supermarket are not refridgerated, and many people just keep the eggs in baskets on the counter.


----------

